# Briefkastenfreundschaft?



## habwasgelesen (18 September 2015)

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duisburg/abzockeversuch-mit-blitzerfoto-id11102125.html


----------



## Alarik (11 September 2018)

Was es nicht alles gibt!


----------

